# Royal Open Scores



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 13, 2007)

Ck  575  878  958  767  988  678
RI  787  799  876  658  987  777
PK  878  877  999  888  898  878
BR  876  787  886  687  787  876
SA  898  988  788  987  865  986

Have to love consistency in judging. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Ck  575  878  958  767  988  678
> RI  787  799  876  658  987  777
> PK  878  877  999  888  898  878
> BR  876  787  886  687  787  876
> ...



JHC, WTF.......................that's nuts.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah that drives me nuts as well.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody got a woody over your pork !!!


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 14, 2007)

those look like my scores from Oink.


----------

